

Ask YC: Recommendation for design firms with strong interaction design expertise - andrewsh

Looking for a professional design firm that has a core competency in interaction design and who can help with large scale work in a limited time frame.
======
maxdemarzi
You could try <http://turbomilk.com/> and <http://www.softfacade.com/>

